# campaign for funding



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2009/05/04/campaigner-kara-ellard-calls-on-assembly-government-to-fund-free-ivf-treatment-91466-23533163/


----------



## vicki77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Definately great news for the East of England but not for me and my Husband. There is a petition for South Central Commissioning Group to adhere to the NICE guidlines covering Oxfordshire, Berkshire, Buckinghamshire and Hampshire. Please follow the link to sign it and then forward the link onto as many people as possible.

http://www.gopetition.co.uk/online/27518/sign.html

Vicki x


----------

